# Comment traiter l'agressivité sur les forums ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2013)

http://lesrats.forum-actif.net/t1889-post-it-sur-l-aggressivite


Sujet: Post it sur l'aggressivité   Ven 18 Déc - 15:12	
Il peut avoir des causes multiples à l'agressivité d'un rat.

Parmi ces causes, on peut citer :
- Un rat stressé.
- Une ratte gestante/allaitante
- L'adolescence
- Un problème de santé
- Un rat associal/sevré trop tôt
- Et pour finir : lagressivité hormonale.

I. Un rat stressé.

Votre rat est méfiant.
Quand vous essayez de le prendre, il s'accule dans un coin, il fait le gros dos, il fait tout pour se défendre, il "POUIC" à fendre l'âme et quand on le prend, il mord ou devient tout raide, prêt à mordre. Pouic et REPOUIC! 

Diverses possibilités :

- Votre rat vient darriver.
- Votre rat change de comportement subitement suite à un changement majeur dans son environnement. (ex : vous amenez votre rat dans un nouvel endroit (vacances, déménagement), votre rat revient de chez le vétérinaire, votre rat a eu un traitement antiparasitaire qui masque son odeur)
- Votre rat vit dans des conditions de vie stressante. (Bruit, violence, mauvaise hygiène de sa cage, manque de nourriture/eau, cage trop petite, surnombre dans la cage, mâle et femelle mélangés)
- Votre rat a eu un évènement dans sa vie qui a fait que plus jamais il ne tournera rond.
Il est marqué à vie mais il est possible qu'avec beaucoup de patience, il se remette petit à petit à faire confiance. (ex : il provient de sauvetage, d'animalerie, il a été élevé dans des conditions déplorables)

Ce que vous pouvez tenter de faire :

-Sil vient darriver / changement majeur dans son environnement :
- Laissez le rat au calme et évitez les manipulations jusquà ce quil shabitue à son environnement.
- Essayez de le rassurer à maximum. Évitez de forcer votre rat. Agissez avec douceur, parlez-lui doucement. Laissez le venir vers vous.

- Si votre rat vit dans des conditions de vie stressantes, 
Offrir à votre rat un environnement adapté à ses besoins.
Une cage adaptée. De la nourriture et de l'eau. Des sorties. Dans un environnement calme. 
Pour voir si la cage convient et s'il y a suffisamment d'espace par rapport au nombre de rats, vous pouvez utiliser le calculateur d'espace :
Calculateur d'espace du forum

-Si votre rat a eu un évènement traumatisant dans sa vie :
S'il s'entend avec d'autres rats, laissez-le avec eux. Sil ne sentend pas avec d'autres rats, isolez-le.
Évitez de forcer votre rat. Agissez avec douceur, parlez-lui doucement. Laissez le venir vers vous.
IL EST POSSIBLE QUE VOTRE RAT RESTE MÉFIANT TOUTE SA VIE.
Si malgré vos efforts, pendant plusieurs mois, il ne supporte toujours pas d'être manipulé, respectez cela et veillez juste à bien surveiller qu'il reste en bonne santé.

La castration na généralement pas deffet sur ce type dagressivité. 

II. Ratte gestante/allaittante

Vous venez de récupérer une ratte danimalerie mélangée avec des mâles et il savère quelle est malheureusement pleine.
Votre ratte attend des bébés ou élève des bébés et devient subitement agressive.

Que faire ? :

- Surveillez la femelle et guettez déventuels signes de gestation. (Prise de poids, ventre comme un ballon)
- Si elle est gestante : ne la stressez pas, veillez à son bien être...et attendez que les petits naissent.
- Les petits ne viennent pas, le délai est dépassé (max 23 jours) et votre ratte est de plus en plus agitée et agressive, consultez un vétérinaire sans plus tarder ; il y a peut être des petits qui sont coincés à l'intérieur.
- Si votre ratte allaite :
Évitez de stresser votre ratte en touchant ses petits. Et attendez le moment où elle vous laissera les manipuler...

III.L'adolescence

Si votre rat est un mâle et quil a entre 6 mois et un an, il est possible quil entre en phase dadolescence et désire alors trouver sa place dans la hiérarchie du monde qui lentoure.

Ce que vous pouvez tenter de faire :

- En cas de bagarres entre adolescents, laissez faire, et n'intervenez pas. Cette étape peut prendre un certain temps.

- Séparez seulement en cas de morsure à sang (et oui, ça peut arriver...)
- Isolez le rat blessé, soignez le et essayez de le réintégrer plus tard.

- En cas d'agressivité envers vous, vous pouvez essayer de lui montrer que vous êtes le dominant en le plaçant et le maintenant un peu sur le dos. Cela dépend du rat, sur certains ça marche, dautres non.

Si lagressivité persiste et vous semble disproportionnée, votre rat est peut être agressif hormonal. (Voir plus bas.)


IV. Le problème de santé 

Si votre rat, change de comportement du jour au lendemain alors quil na jamais été agressif :
Vous remarquez que quand vous essayez de le prendre, il crie et se débat et vous mord.
Il est possible quil ait mal quelque part.

Exemple :
Votre rat a pu faire une chute et avoir un hématome ou une zone douloureuse.
Votre rat a peut être une baisse de forme et donc n'est pas dans son état normal.

Ce que vous pouvez tenter de faire :

- Observez votre rat et essayez de comprendre.
- L'emmener chez le vétérinaire pour voir si tout est normal.

Il arrive que suite à un problème de santé (problème à la naissance, chute...), le cerveau d'un rat soit atteint et que le rat reste agressif toute sa vie.
Malheureusement dans ce cas là pas grand chose à faire, s'adapter à son rat, le faire vivre seul si vraiment la compagnie d'autres rats n'est pas possible.

V. Un rat associal / territorial

Votre rat est insupportable avec les rats, mais est adorable avec vous.
Par contre, il peut parfois se montrer agressif si vous avez manipulé un autre rat avant.

Votre rat a peut être été sevré trop tôt et n'a pu acquérir les codes suffisants pour apprécier la vie en groupe.

Ce que vous pouvez tenter de faire :

- Isolez votre rat. Les rats vivent en groupe mais certains préfèrent la solitude.
- Lavez-vous les mains après avoir manipulé un autre rat.

- Si son agressivité persiste :
sortez le sur un lieu où ne passe pas les autres rats et si possible avec des vêtements qui lui sont réservés.

- Si votre rat est adorable avec vous, vous devrez malheureusement le laisser isolé.
Veillez à le sortir énormément.
La castration na généralement pas deffet sur ce type dagressivité.

- Si votre rat est toujours agressif, il est peut être Agressif Hormonal. (Voir plus bas.)


VI. Le Rat Agressif Hormonal (dit AH)

Vous avez tout tenté, tout essayé pendant plusieurs mois et aucune amélioration.
Votre rat n'as pas de problème de santé et ne rentre pas dans la catégorie des rats stressés.
Vous pensiez au départ que c'était un rat qui teste ou un rat associal, et toujours pas de progrès.

Qu'est ce que l'agressivité hormonal ?

C'est un trouble du comportement chez le rat MÂLE qui fait que son taux d'hormone (testostérone) est tellement important que ça le rend agressif.
Ce trouble est d'origine génétique et apparait à partir de 8 mois.

Manifestations possibles : 

Votre rat souffle, fait souvent le gros dos et se frotte pour marquer son territoire.
Il a le poil gras.
Il essaye de vous attaquer dès que vous essayez de vous approcher de la cage.
Votre rat veut être le dominant suprême. Il martyrise sans arrêt ses congénères et les blesse.
Il ne supporte pas qu'on le domine, et vous mord à sang dès que vous essayez de le faire.

Ce que vous pouvez tenter de faire :

La stérilisation semble la meilleure solution, mais encore faut-il prendre en compte l'âge et l'état de santé du rat.
La castration contribuera à faire réduire le taux d'hormone et donc améliorera son comportement.
Attention car toute opération chirurgicale n'est pas sans risque pour un rat.
Préférez un vétérinaire compétent qui anesthésie les rats par gaz et qui place les rats sur bouillotte à la sortie d'opération plutôt que sous lampe chauffante.


Dernière édition par Canopée le Mer 14 Juil - 14:07, édité 15 fois (Raison : Quelques corrections)


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2013)

Sinon au niveau de ton cerveau ça se passe comment au juste?


----------



## collodion (31 Août 2013)

umrk a dit:


> La castration na généralement pas deffet sur ce type dagressivité.


 
C'est quand même bien de le rappeler.


----------



## Galekal (31 Août 2013)

A mon avis, l'agressivité est a comprendre selon l'approche holistique décrite par Henri Laborit. Voici un article a ce propos :

http://www.retrouversonnord.be/InhibitionActionLaborit.htm

C'est ce que j'ai pu voir de plus sérieux sur le sujet.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> A mon avis, l'agressivité est a comprendre selon l'approche holistique décrite par Henri Laborit. Voici un article a ce propos :
> 
> http://www.retrouversonnord.be/InhibitionActionLaborit.htm
> 
> C'est ce que j'ai pu voir de plus sérieux sur le sujet.



Oui, bravo, référence tout à fait juste... J'avais eu l'occasion de voir "mon oncle d'Amérique" il y a bien longtemps ... je ne suis pas de très près "l'actualité" dans ce domaine, mais il est étonnant qu'il semble être tombé dans l'oubli ....


----------



## Galekal (31 Août 2013)

umrk a dit:


> Oui, bravo, référence tout à fait juste... J'avais eu l'occasion de voir "mon oncle d'Amérique" il y a bien longtemps ... je ne suis pas de très près "l'actualité" dans ce domaine, mais il est étonnant qu'il semble être tombé dans l'oubli ....



Les contributions intellectuelles qui permettent de comprendre "trop" de choses ont souvent tendance a prendre la voie des oubliettes même pour le grand public bac+ dont nous faisons partie.
On peut en effet se demander pour quelles raisons.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Les contributions intellectuelles qui permettent de comprendre "trop" de choses ont souvent tendance a prendre la voie des oubliettes même pour le grand public bac+ dont nous faisons partie.
> On peut en effet se demander pour quelles raisons.



Oui, en te lisant, j'avais envie de répondre par les "dix stratégies de manipulation de masse" ... de qui tu sais , mais nous aurions dévié du sujet ... encore que ...


----------



## Galekal (31 Août 2013)

umrk a dit:


> Oui, en te lisant, j'avais envie de répondre par les "dix stratégies de manipulation de masse" ... de qui tu sais , mais nous aurions dévié du sujet ... encore que ...



Dans tous les cas, il s'agit également d'un auteur qui a produit de la pensée éclairante.


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2013)

*Marcel Amont - Je N'suis Pas Bien Portant
*

Depuis que je suis sur la terre [militaire],
C'n'est pas rigolo. Entre nous,
Je suis d'une santé précaire,
Et je m'fais un mauvais sang fou,
J'ai beau vouloir me remonter
Je souffre de tous les côtés.

J'ai la rate
Qui s'dilate
J'ai le foie
Qu'est pas droit
J'ai le ventre
Qui se rentre
J'ai l'pylore
Qui s'colore
J'ai l'gésier [gosier]
Anémié
L'estomac
Bien trop bas
Et les côtes
Bien trop hautes
J'ai les hanches
Qui s'démanchent
L'épigastre
Qui s'encastre
L'abdomen
Qui s'démène
J'ai l'thorax
Qui s'désaxe
La poitrine
Qui s'débine
Les épaules
Qui se frôlent
J'ai les reins
Bien trop fins
Les boyaux
Bien trop gros
J'ai l'sternum
Qui s'dégomme
Et l'sacrum
C'est tout comme
J'ai l'nombril
Tout en vrille
Et l'coccyx
Qui s'dévisse

Ah ! bon Dieu ! qu'c'est embêtant
D'être toujours patraque,
Ah ! bon Dieu ! qu'c'est embêtant
Je n'suis pas bien portant.

Pour tâcher d'guérir au plus vite,
Un matin tout dernièrement
Je suis allé à la visite [rendre visite]
Voir le major du régiment.
[A un méd'cin très épatant.]
D'où souffrez-vous ? qu'il m'a demandé.
C'est bien simpl' que j'y ai répliqué.

J'ai la rate
Qui s'dilate
J'ai le foie
Qu'est pas droit
Et puis j'ai
Ajouté
Voyez-vous
C'n'est pas tout
J'ai les g'noux
Qui sont mous
J'ai l'fémur
Qu'est trop dur
J'ai les cuisses
Qui s'raidissent
Les guiboles
Qui flageolent
J'ai les ch'villes
Qui s'tortillent
Les rotules
Qui ondulent
Les tibias
Raplapla
Les mollets
Trop épais
Les orteils
Pas pareils
J'ai le c&#339;ur
En largeur
Les poumons
Tout en long
L'occiput
Qui chahute
J'ai les coudes
Qui s'dessoudent
J'ai les seins
Sous l'bassin
Et l'bassin
Qu'est pas sain

{Refrain}

Avec un' charmant' demoiselle
Je devais m'marier par amour.
Mais un soir comm' j'étais près d'elle,
En train de lui faire la cour,
Me voyant troublé, ell' me dit :
- Qu'avez vous ? moi j'lui répondis :

J'ai la rate
Qui s'dilate
J'ai le foie
Qu'est pas droit
J'ai le ventre
Qui se rentre
J'ai l'pylore
Qui s'colore
J'ai l'gésier [gosier]
Anémié
L'estomac
Bien trop bas
Et les côtes
Bien trop hautes
J'ai les hanches
Qui s'démanchent
L'épigastre
Qui s'encastre
L'abdomen
Qui s'démène
J'ai l'thorax
Qui s'désaxe
La poitrine
Qui s'débine
Les épaules
Qui se frôlent
J'ai les reins
Bien trop fins
Les boyaux
Bien trop gros
J'ai l'sternum
Qui s'dégomme
Et l'sacrum
C'est tout comme
J'ai l'nombril
Tout en vrille
Et l'coccyx
Qui s'dévisse
Et puis j'ai
Ajouté
Voyez-vous
C'n'est pas tout
J'ai les g'noux
Qui sont mous
J'ai l'fémur
Qu'est trop dur
J'ai les cuisses
Qui s'raidissent
Les guiboles
Qui flageolent
J'ai les ch'villes
Qui s'tortillent
Les rotules
Qui ondulent
Les tibias
Raplapla
Les mollets
Trop épais
Les orteils
Pas pareils
J'ai le c&#339;ur
En largeur
Les poumons
Tout en long
L'occiput
Qui chahute
J'ai les coudes
Qui s'dessoudent
J'ai les seins
Sous l'bassin
Et l'bassin
Qu'est pas sain
En plus d'ça
J'vous l'cach' pas
J'ai aussi
Quel souci !
La luette
Trop fluette
L'oesophage
Qui surnage
Les gencives
Qui dérivent
J'ai l'palais
Qu'est pas laid
Mais les dents
C'est navrant
J'ai les p'tites
Qui s'irritent
Et les grosses
Qui s'déchaussent
Les canines
S'ratatinent
Les molaires
S'font la paire
Dans les yeux
C'est pas mieux
J'ai le droit
Qu'est pas droit
Et le gauche
Qu'est bien moche
J'ai les cils
Qui s'défilent
Les sourcils
Qui s'épilent
J'ai l'menton
Qu'est trop long
Les artères
Trop pépères
J'ai le nez
Tout bouché
L'trou du cou
Qui s'découd
Et du coup
Voyez-vous
J'suis gêné
Pour parler
C'est vexant
Car maint'nant
J'suis forcé
D'm'arrêter.

{Refrain}


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2013)

J'aime bien la bonne vieille méthode 

[YOUTUBE]urX8n2sA97Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2013)

Je fréquente pas mal de forums, je m'interdis de répondre aux invectives, cela ne sert à rien, et ne fait qu'alimenter la polémique.

Cela dit, la sociologie des forums est un sujet qui reste à étudier ....

Ce qui est curieux, c'est que sur les forums qui touchent au monde Apple, l'agressivité tourne en général autour du seul sujet qui vaille la peine de s'étriper, à savoir les produits pommés, avec des invasions de trolls, mais pas ici, apparemment ...


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2013)

umrk a dit:


> , avec des invasions de trolls, mais pas ici, apparemment ...



si si

ici aussi 

:sleep:

tu vois, ton sujet pourrait être traité sérieusement si tu avais au moins pris le temps de faire une intro, perso je veux dire, pas un copié collé. 

Genre: salut les gars, et si on parlait de ça 

mais non, tu nous copie colle un pavé indigeste

tu ne t'investis en rien

tu en penses quoi toi ? 

le rapport entre des rats et de vieux aigris sur un forum ? 

c'est dommage


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2013)

_[musique]

Can I kick it ?!

[/musique]_


----------



## Romuald (31 Août 2013)

umrk a dit:


> blah



Tu vois, c'est justement ce genre de chose qui déplaisait à ceux que d'aucuns traitent "d'élite" (de rouge) : le bonhomme qui débarque avec un copier/coller illisible tellement qu'il est long. Tu aurais pris la peine de mettre le lien, de nous faire un résumé des idées fortes, et surtout de donner ton avis et nous dire pourquoi tu postais ça, on aurait pu engager une discussion. Mais pour ça, c'est vrai qu'il faut se sortir les doigts.

La, les boules rouges n'existent plus, alors tu te prends quelques vannes, que tu traduis tout de suite par invectives, preuve que tu n'as pas compris le fonctionnement de la terrasse de le bar.
:!::!::!:

Essaie encore une fois !


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> il faut se sortir les doigts.



De dans les moufles ?!


----------



## collodion (31 Août 2013)

Il faut demander l'avis à umrk mais il ne me semble pas qu'il ai exprimé mal prendre les reboutades du fil en utilisant le terme invective ...

Et sa non mise en forme du sujet ne me dérange pas, car c'est fort à propos.


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2013)

désespérant :sleep:


je me demande si cela vaut vraiment la peine de trouver des solutions pour ranimer la terrasse de le bar


----------



## collodion (31 Août 2013)

Ah c'est sur que c'est un exemple flagrant où deux mondes ne coexistent pas sur le même fil ! 
Mais peuvent ils cohabiter sur la Terrasse du Bar ?


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Mais peuvent ils cohabiter sur la Terrasse du Bar ?



non


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> désespérant :sleep:
> 
> 
> je me demande si cela vaut vraiment la peine de trouver des solutions pour ranimer la terrasse de le bar



C'est pas les solutions qui manquent, c'est plutôt la fréquentation :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (31 Août 2013)

#collodion : ce qui insupportait aussi l'élite (de gros qui tache), ce sont les posteurs qui ne lisent que ce qu'ils veulent lire.



umrk a dit:


> Je fréquente pas mal de forums, je m'interdis de répondre aux invectives, cela ne sert à rien, et ne fait qu'alimenter la polémique.


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est pas les solutions qui manquent, c'est plutôt la fréquentation :rateau:



merde ai pourtant tapé /ignore aCLR :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2013)

Tu veux un tuto ?!


----------



## collodion (31 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> #collodion : ce qui insupportait aussi l'élite (de gros qui tache), ce sont les posteurs qui ne lisent que ce qu'ils veulent lire.



Oui, mais cela s'appelle avoir sa propre lecture de la vie. Si cela t'insupportes, ce n'est pas trop mon problème...
En ce qui concerne le mot "élite" je me suis mal exprimé, le mot pilier correspond mieux et tu peux le remplacer dans tous mes messages, le fond de ma pensée reste le même.


----------



## Romuald (31 Août 2013)

un tuto dans le panpan ?


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Oui, mais cela s'appelle avoir sa propre lecture de la vie. Si cela t'insupportes, ce n'est pas trop mon problème...
> En ce qui concerne le mot "élite" je me suis mal exprimé, le mot pilier correspond mieux et tu peux le remplacer dans tous mes messages, le fond de ma pensée reste le même.


Y'a plus de piliers, respire un peu...


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu veux un tuto ?!





Romuald a dit:


> un tuto dans le panpan ?



euh ... un plan à 3 :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h01 ----------




collodion a dit:


> le fond de ma pensée reste le même.



c'est peut être un peu le problème

éventuellement

sans vouloir te vexer

cordialement & sans agressivité aucune


----------



## Romuald (31 Août 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> euh ... un plan à 3 :mouais:


Si tu étais blonde à couettes et aCLR brune aux yeux vert, pourquoi pas.
Mais va-t-en savoir pourquoi, j'ai peur que ça ne puisse se faire :rateau:

et pourtant l'amûûûûrrrr, quoi de mieux pour juguler l'agressivité :love: (histoire de rester dans le sujet)


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Si tu étais blonde à couettes et aCLR brune aux yeux vert, pourquoi pas.
> Mais va-t-en savoir pourquoi, j'ai peur que ça ne puisse se faire :rateau:



qui sait ce qu'i se cache derrière le masque ...

par contre pour aCLR, je suis d'accord, c'est cuit 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h07 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> quoi de mieux pour juguler l'agressivité



oui mais bon, si j'avance et que tu jugules, comment veux tu ...


----------



## collodion (31 Août 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est peut être un peu le problème
> 
> éventuellement
> 
> ...



Si par là tu insinues qu'il faille que je change le fond de ma pensée pour être intégré, oui c'est un problème, sûrement, mais encore une fois pas le mien... 
Franchement, ça ne me dérange pas que les 365183 membres de macgeneration ne pensent pas comme moi... Au contraire.


----------



## bokeh (31 Août 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Il faut demander l'avis à umrk mais il ne me semble pas qu'il ai exprimé mal prendre les reboutades du fil en utilisant le terme invective ...
> 
> Et sa non mise en forme du sujet ne me dérange pas, car c'est fort à propos.



Pareil ! Ça semblait plutôt être une réaction à la vidéo de Dos Jones.

Mais les piliers sont tellement impatients de pouvoir dégainer que ça altère quelque peu leurs facultés de compréhension...


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Si par là tu insinues qu'il faille que je change le fond de ma pensée pour être intégré, oui c'est un problème, sûrement, mais encore une fois pas le mien...
> Franchement, ça ne me dérange pas que les 365183 membres de macgeneration ne pensent pas comme moi... Au contraire.



ben là je te suggère de revoir le principe d'intégration

parce que bon, vue ta position, j'ai l'impression de voir un gars du KKK entrer dans un bar africain 

fin bref

ce n'es pas mon problème non plus, tu fais comme tu l'sens re re :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h18 ----------




bokeh a dit:


> Pareil ! Ça semblait plutôt être une réaction à la vidéo de Dos Jones.
> .



qui ?


----------



## Romuald (31 Août 2013)

bokeh a dit:


> Pareil ! Ça semblait plutôt être une réaction à la vidéo de Dos Jones.
> 
> Mais les piliers sont tellement impatients de pouvoir dégainer que ça altère quelque peu leurs facultés de compréhension...


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il les prenait mal. Mais c'est lui qui a utilisé le terme invectives, non ?


----------



## collodion (31 Août 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> vue ta position, j'ai l'impression de voir un gars du KKK entrer dans un bar africain



Si l'on définissait les membres/personnages du forum selon une caractéristique, Arlequin serait la dramatisation et ce post vaut au moins 1000 arlequins.


----------



## Arlequin (1 Septembre 2013)

tu dis ça parce que tu n'e connais pas les fondateurs du Kad&#305;köy Kültür Kafe 

allez, bonne continuation


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

à coups de batte de base-ball dans les genoux?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> C'est quand même bien de le rappeler.



à la réflexion, c'est quand même probablement une affirmation "questionable" comme le disent les rosbeefs .... mais sur ce forum, on ne saura jamais ....


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2013)

Les _rosbeefs_ je ne sais pas mais les _beefnoses_ sûrement !


----------



## Arlequin (19 Septembre 2013)

umrk a dit:


> mais sur ce forum, on ne saura jamais ....



faut pas généraliser non plus

y'a des endroits fréquentables sur le forum 

enfin bien fréquentés j'veux dire


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Octobre 2013)

Sujet très intéressant qu'il convenait de réactiver


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2013)

A ce propos, il tombe bien lui.

Comment dois-je réagir à des mp d'insultes de sod nojes? (Anonymat) je rigole ou je me marre?


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Octobre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A ce propos, il tombe bien lui.
> 
> Comment dois-je réagir à des mp d'insultes de sod nojes? (Anonymat) je rigole ou je me marre?


Tu choises T'étais pas obligé de mettre un commentaire dans mon profil !!! A ce qu'il me semble on a pas garder les cochonnes ensemble


----------



## Vin©ent (21 Octobre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A ce propos, il tombe bien lui.
> 
> Comment dois-je réagir à des mp d'insultes de sod nojes? (Anonymat) je rigole ou je me marre?



Apparemment, il a fini de bouder... :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu choises&#8230; T'étais pas obligé de mettre un commentaire dans mon profil !!! A ce qu'il me semble on a pas garder les cochonnes ensemble&#8230;


Brrrrr. :afraid:


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2013)

Chuttttt il est revenu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sujet très intéressant qu'il convenait de réactiver


Dixit le premier concerné par le sujet.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Octobre 2013)

Tout le monde au gnoufff et on ferme ce sujet !

Bon sinon choucroute ou raclette ?
:hein:


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tout le monde au gnoufff et on ferme ce sujet !
> 
> Bon sinon choucroute ou raclette ?
> :hein:


Chouquette, eh, racloute !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (24 Octobre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bon sinon choucroute ou raclette ?
> :hein:


En ce moment, c'est orgie de pot-au-feu, ça calme.


----------



## Penetrator (24 Octobre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tout le monde au gnoufff et on ferme ce sujet !
> 
> Bon sinon choucroute ou raclette ?
> :hein:


cassoulet


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2013)

Salut les p'tites bites!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2013)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Salut les p'tites bites!



 ... On m'appelle ??? ... :rateau:


----------



## ergu (24 Octobre 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> cassoulet





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Salut les p'tites bites!



Quel sens de l'à-propos.


----------



## Vin©ent (24 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Quel sens de l'à-propos.



"Salut les p'tites saucisses" eu été plus juste en effet...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2013)

Vous avez vu? ça marche aussi avec la population agressive du forum. J'suis prêt pour la modération.


----------



## Penetrator (25 Octobre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> "Salut les p'tites saucisses" eu été plus juste en effet...


FAYOT :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h58 ----------




Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Vous avez vu? ça marche aussi avec la population agressive du forum. J'suis prêt pour la modération.


je ne le suis pas encore mais continue tu es sur la bonne voie


----------

